# Savinf for the children



## JamesGarner (Jan 29, 2007)

Posting this again here disnt realise we had a money section

I have reacently come into a little money and want to put away £1000 for each of my 3 kids for their 18th into sepatate accounts (12-17 years away)

i was looking at the derbyshire young savers account that i can put in mine and their name but it is only 0.45% and is only for upto 19 years of age guess it has to move to a full bank account then

has anybody got any suggestions on were would be a good place to put it for them


----------

